# Warlords of Pangea Reloaded! [OOC]



## trilobite (Jul 26, 2006)

Over a year ago I started a D&D 3.5 game using a homebrew setting. Due to a divorce and job relocation the game died just as it was starting. I am sorry about letting everyone who was in the game down.  :\ 

I was going over my old game notes and it really struck me on how neat the setting was. So I would like to retry getting the game going again. 

I am opening recruitment and any of my old players will have first choice to get back into the game. *crosses fingers*

---------------------------

 I am starting a new campaign using 3.5 D&D rules in my own homebrew world of Pangea. I would like to get 4-5 players who can post from 3-5 time a week. While I am used 3.5 rules, I have come up with several house rule that fit the style of the world. Which is something like a hybrid of Conan's Hyboria, Burrough's Barsoom, and the Land that Time Forgot. It has a prehistoric Swords and Sorcery feel. 

*World of Pangea*

The continent of Pangea stretches for three to four thousand miles from the jungle coasts of the east to the ragged coastline of the great grasslands of the west. To the north are the evergreen rain forests and highlands that lead to the great escarpment and the arctic plateau of Kish. In the center of Pangea in between the low jungle topped hills of the Keng in the east and the tall volcanic Flamebrand mountain range to the west is the great inland sea of Yu. To the south of Pangea across a thin straight of water is the mysterious sub-continent of Lamura where savage Lizardmen attack all intruders to their realm. 

Three thousand years ago, the Yuan-ti ruled as the masters of Pangea. Only the great kingdoms of the Xill contested the snakemen. After centuries of warfare the Yuan-ti finally conquered the Xill and threw down their walled cities. The alien Xill adopted a nomadic lifestyle after that and wondered the great plains of the west. The Yuan-ti breed the lesser races like cattle. Humans where used a labor and as livestock for the serpent’s larders. Lizardmen where breed to be obedient warriors. Among the humans, the white skinned Oparians were raised up to be overseers of the other slave races while the snakemen lived in their great cities of stone enjoying a life of deviant hedonism. Then a natural disaster of terrible proportions struck the land in the form of great earthquakes and erupting volcanoes. The cities of the Yuan-ti crumbled and fell and the slave races rose up in revolt. They slew their old masters and burned the snakemen’s cities. It is five hundred years after the fall of the Yuan-ti Empire and the humans and other races have built up nations of their own. 


Pangea is a world of savage beauty. Dinosaurs roam the land among other savage beasts. Scattered tribes trade and wage war against their neighbors. Gladiatorial combat entertains the citizens of the great city-state of Opar where a white skinned Goddess Queen rules supreme. The priests of the Empire of Teca offer the still beating hearts of a hundred willing sacrifices every year so the sun will rise again. Four armed Xill war chiefs lead their clans on far reaching raids to pillage and plunder. Thus is the land of Pangea.




Characters will start at 2nd level and abilities will be generated using Nadaka's Dicebox http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp . Roll 4d6 dropping the lowest dice six times and place as you wish. Hit points will be maximum at 1st level and rolled for normally after that though you can reroll ones. Starting money will be 50 gold pieces.

*Races of Pangea*

*Lizardman*







There are as many varities of lizardman as there are lizards. They were breed by the Yuan-ti as a warrior race and after the fall of the snakemen, the lizardmen scattered and formed various tribes. Some worship the natural world and it's spirits and some worship the snake god Yig. 

Abilities: +2 Strength, -2 Intelligence
Medium Sized
Movement: 30 feet
+2 Natural Armor
+3 racial bonus to Swim and Leap skill checks
Natural weapon: Bite (1d6 damage)
Hold Breath (can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to four times his constitution score without risk of drowning.)
Favored Class: Hunter

The desert variety of Lizard Folk has the Endurance feat instead of Hold Breath and it loses the racial bonus to Swim checks. 


*Chucou*






The Chucou are a tree dwelling reptillian humaniods with two arms but four sets of hands. One set is clawed for climbing and the other has long delicate fingers for manipulation. They are very good with their hands and make wonderfully crafted items with them. Their skin is finely scaled and multicolored in hue. They have large eyes and a small amount of wispy hair on their head. 

Abilities: +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution
Small Size
Movement 30 feet
+8 racial bonus to Balance and Climb skill checks.
Can take 10 with Balance and Climb even if distracted. 
+2 racial bonus to any one Craft Skill and Spot skill checks. 
Low Light Vision
Favored Class: Guardian


*Pygmy Folk*






The Pygmy Folk are a reclusive race of short furred humanoids. They live in the deep jungle in well-hidden villages. They are very cautious but can be very friendly once their trust is earned. They have large circular eyes and small facial features.

Abilities: -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity.
Small Size
Movement 20 feet
+3 racial Bonus to Move Silently and Listen skill checks.
Poison use 
Craft (Poison) is a class skill. 
Low Light Vision
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls with Blowguns and Short Bows. 
Favored Class: Scout


*Xill*






The Xill are a 6-foot tall four-armed humanoid race with rough red skin and insect like face. They are fearless warriors and prefer to do battle riding their six legged Huun mounts that resemble a cross between a crocodile and a gray hound. They tend to be very straight forward and to the point in dealing with other races and they have their own code of honor.

Abilities: +2 Constitution, -2 Wisdom
Medium Sized
Movement: 30 feet 
Multi-Weapon Fighting
+3 Racial bonus to Climb and Ride skill checks. 
Favored Class: Fighter


*Human Racial Types*


*Tojec*






The Tojec are short and stocky, the men rarely more than 5 feet 6 inches tall and the women more delicately built with an average height of about 5 foot. Skin color varied from dark to light brown, and the typical Tojec face is broad with a prominent, and often hooked, nose. Eyes are black or brown almond-shaped, and frequently with epic anthic folds at the outer corners. Hair is coarse, black, and straight. Men usually wear it cut in a fringe over the forehead and allowed it to grow to the level of the nape of the neck at the back, but the priests have their own distinctive hair style and the warriors wore pigtails and various kinds of scalp lock. The women let their hair grow long. Normally it was allowed to hang loose, but on festival days it was braided with ribbons. 
Hair on the face is considered unpleasant, but nature collaborated with art by endowing the men with only meager beards. Shaving was therefore unnecessary; facial hair was plucked out with tweezers, and, as a further aid towards good looks, Tojec mothers applied hot cloths to the faces of their young sons in order to stifle the hair follicles and inhibit the growth of whiskers. Only old or distinguished men (who could afford to ignore fashion) wear beards, and these are at best thin and wispy. 
Both men and women have great powers of endurance, and from childhood the ordinary people are used to hard physical work. People of importance prided themselves on their behavior, and try always to move gracefully, accompanying their conversation with dignified gestures and assuming an expression appropriate to the occasion.

*Vett*






The Vett are tall and broad shouldered, the men average about 5 feet 10 inches and the women are strongly built with an average height of 5 foot 4 inches. They tend to have fair complexions with a rectangular shaped face. Hair is tends to be wavy. Hair color ranges from shades of blonde, brown, and auburn. It is usually worn to shoulder length. Men tend to have lots of body hair and wear full beards or mustaches. Eye color is blue, green, brown, or a mixture of these colors. 
Vett are a vigorous race and they enjoy contests, singing, and battle. 


*Keng*

The Keng are a short muscular barrel chested people. Their skin is the color of a ripe lemon. They have shaggy black hair, round flat faces, large noses, and small eyes. Some tribes of Keng are cannibals and they wear trophies of their fallen foes (ears, finger bones, and scalps).

*Oparian*






The people of Opar were breed by the Ancient Yuan-Ti as an overseer race that reported directly to the Yuan-ti. Though when the great revolt came the Oparains saw the writing on the wall and quickly turned on their snakemen masters. Oparians are tall and well built. They are a very handsome race and their women are considers great beauties. Their skin is the palest alabaster white though they do not burn in the sun. Eye color is ice blue, green, or violet. Hair color ranges from jet-black, snow white, and sea green. The men Opar can grow facial hair though they usually keep themselves clean- or with small well-trimmed beards and/or mustaches. 
The Queen of Opar is considered to be of divine blood and it is said that she has ruled Opar for a thousand year. The city itself boasts the largest known coliseum in the lands in which gladiatorial matches are staged between slaves, professional gladiators, and terrible beasts.


*Background Skill: * 

Non-human characters gain one additional class skill of the players choice. Humans gain two addition class skills.


*Classes of Pangea*


*Barbarian*

1. Berserker (Standard Barbarian from the Players Handbook)
2. Hunter (Gains: Favored enemy, archery combat style, improved archery combat style, and combat archery style mastery (as ranger). Loses: Rage, greater rage, indomitable will, tireless rage, and mighty rage.)
3. Dervish (Standard Barbarian that uses the Whirling Frenzy Rage variant from Unearthed Arcana pg. 66.)

*Bard*

1. Savage Bard (From Unearthed Arcana pg. 50)

*Druid*

1. Shaman (Standard Druid from Players Handbook)
2. Guardian (Gain: Bonus to AC when unarmored (as monk, including Wisdom Bonus to AC), fast movement (as monk), favored enemy (as ranger), Swift tracker (as ranger), Track feat (as ranger). Loses: Wild Shape. 

*Fighter*

1. Fighter (Standard Fighter from Players Handbook)
2. Brigand (Gains: Sneak Attack (per rogue), Loses: Bonus fighter feats)
3. Swashbuckler (per Complete Warrior pg. 11-13)

*Rogue*

1. Rogue (Standard Rogue from Players Handbook.)
2. Scout (Wilderness Rogue Variant from Unearthed Arcana pg. 56)


*Sorcerer*

1. Sorcerer (Must use the School Specialization rules from the Players Handbook (pg. 57). Evocation is automatically a prohibited school and cannot be used as one of the choices as a prohibited school. The Sorcerer also gains one additional spell known per spell level from the Sorcerer’s chosen school. Uses the Wizard’s class skill list. Skill points are (4 + Intelligence bonus) x 4 at first level and (4 + Intelligence bonus) after that. Can use Intelligence or Charisma to determine how powerful a spell a Sorcerer can cast, how many spells he/she can cast, and how hard those spells are to resist. This is determined at the first level of Sorcerer and cannot be changed after that. The Sorcerer can choose one of the Specialist Wizard Variants (Unearthed Arcane pages 59-64) per his/her chosen school.
________________________________________


*Lost Languages of Pangea*






These are ancient written languages that are only known by scholars and sages. They are complex and require a skill check to understand them. This replaces the Decipher Script skill. 

*Knowledge: Yuan-Ti Script*
The written language of the ancient Yuan-Ti. It is characterized by stylized curved and staight lines that resemble weaving snakes. It is most often found on old ruins and metal tablets. Some of the most prized tablets are made of thin sheets of gold. 

*Knowledge: Ur Runes*
This ancient writing is said to predate the Yuan-Ti. Often clouded in mystery, the Ur was a race that lived in the dim past. Not much is know about them. Their writing is a mixture of circles, ovals, triangles, and dots. It is usually found in ruins made out of blocks of black glossy stone. It is also called the Living Runes as some murals found in deep underground chambers will react to the touch by glowing different colors, shifting, and moving. 

*Knowledge: Ancient Xill*
This is the written language of the Great Xill Kingdoms of the past. The Xill wrote on clay tablets and their alphabet used thin wedge shaped characters. Few of todays nomadic Xill can understand or write this language. 



*Languages*

Every character class except Sorcerer is considered to be illiterate unless they spend 2 skill points for each language they wish to be able to read and write. 


*Oparese:* The language of the City State of Opar. The most commonly know language. It is widely used as a trade language. 
*Kengish:* The harsh coughing language of the Keng tribes. 
*Tojec:* The second most commonly used language. It is the racial language of the Tojec people. The written language is composed of stylized hieroglyphics. 
*Liiss:* Language of the Lizard Folk and the Chacou. It is thought to be a form of the ancient Yuan-ti language. 
*Pygmy Tongue:* The sing song language of the Pygmy Folk. 
*Xillic:* Language of the Xill. Simple and to the point. 
*Vettic:* Language of the Vett Highlanders. It’s script is composed of flowing interacting lines. 

Liiss and Pygmy Tongue have no written language. 

There is no Read Magic Spell. Tomes of Magical Lore are most commonly written in Yuan-Ti Script, Tojec, or Oparese.


When you think of magic in this world, think of Conan's Hyborian Age. Wizards and Sorcerers are out there and people know it but it does not really affect their lives most of the time. While superstition is widespread there is no real prejudice other than I hope that Wizard does not give me the Evil Eye or turn me into a Lizard.  There are no magic shops but that "old woman who lives in the swamp" is said to be able to make healing ointments and love potions. Be careful though she doesn't like people and is more apt to place a curse on you than help you.  Many of the world's priests are Sorcerers. They study the old tomes and may make a human sacrifice to the "Thing in the Pit" ever so often.  

As for Necromancy, it depends on whom you talk to. The poor villager on the street would run howling in fear from an undead creature. Though the act of necromancy is not a purely evil act in it self. It's what you do with it.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 26, 2006)

Your setting sounds pretty fun. 

If your old players don't fill the game up, I'd be interested in signing on with a Xill Fighter (or maybe Brigand~)


----------



## Fenris (Jul 26, 2006)

Indeed, if your old player don't bore out of the wood work, count me in. Great setting and flavor.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree. Nice setting.
I will start making a character and hope I can join in after your lost players take contact or not.

Lizardman/bard - Chucou/scout - Oparian/sorcerer.

I trie to come up with some concepts. 

-DH-


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2006)

I'd be interested as well.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 26, 2006)

It's worth noting that (unless I'm just getting weirdness) the link to the dicebox is broken, and it's still a dead page even after you remove the ).

This seems to work though : http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2006)

Argh! This looks too cool!

I'll definitely be making a character. Perhaps a hunter barbarian or guardian druid...


----------



## trilobite (Jul 26, 2006)

*Weapons and Armor in Pangea*

Metal smithy is a rare and valued art in the lands of Pangea. Most common weapons and armor are made from iron, bronze, wood, stone, and bone. All weapons in the normal equipment lists are made from these materials. Their stats are unaffected. They all can be made to be masterwork items. 

There are several exotic and rare materials that armor, shields, and weapons can be made from. A weapon or armor that is made from these materials get a bonus like that of a magic item of the same type. Though these items are not considered magic though they can be enchanted to be so. 


*Steel * 
Gains a +1 Bonus like a magic item of it's type. (Example: A Iron Longsword would get a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls.) Weights and other stats for the item are per a normal item. Cost is equal to a +1 enchantment on a magic armor, sheild, or weapon.

*Fireglass*
A reddish black glasslike material made by the Tojec. Treat as a +2 magic enhanced item in cost and effect. 

*Oparian Steel*
A pearlly white metal that is treated as a +3 magic enhanced item and had the same additional effects and costs as if it was made from mithral. 

*Silverscale*
A anicent Yuan-ti metal used in their most powerful weapons and armor. It looks to be made of metallic scales in a silvery grey or green color. Treat as a +4 magically enchanced item made of mithral for costs and effects. 

*Starmetal*
A extremely rare metal found in fallen stars. It has a dull grey appearance. Treat it as a +5 magically enchanced item made of adamantine for costs and effects. 


Example:
A Iron Longsword would have a +1 to attack and damage rolls and cost 2315 gold pieces. 

Silverscale Chainmail would have a AC Bonus of +9, be treated as light armor, Max Dex Bonus +4, ACP -2, Spell Failure 20%, Weight 20 pounds, and cost 20,300 gold pieces.


----------



## trilobite (Jul 26, 2006)

Note:
I am bumping up the starting character level to 2nd.


----------



## trilobite (Jul 26, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> It's worth noting that (unless I'm just getting weirdness) the link to the dicebox is broken, and it's still a dead page even after you remove the ).
> 
> This seems to work though : http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp




Fixed. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, that looks familiar! 

I had an Oparian Sorceress in your old game. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trilobite (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, that looks familiar!
> 
> I had an Oparian Sorceress in your old game.
> 
> ...




Hi Thanee!   

Want to give it/me another shot?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's an idea as to what I was lookin' at with that Xill Fighter.  I'm really not sure if I did the to-hit numbers on his attacks correctly.  Two-weapon fighting is confusing enough for me. >_>

*Medium Xill(Humanoid)*
*Fighter 2*
*Hit Dice:* 2d10 + 4 [21 HP]
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:*14 (+2 dex, +2 armor)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+6
*Attack:* +7 Greataxe (1d12+6)
*Full Attack:* +5 Greataxe (1d12+6), +4 Handaxe (1d6+2), +4 Handaxe (1d6+2) OR +7 Greataxe (1d12+6)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*
*Special Qualities:*
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will -2
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 7, Cha 8
*Skills:* Climb 7 (0), Craft: Weaponsmith 5 (6), Jump 5 (9),Ride 5 (0), Swim 5 (9)
*Feats:* Multiweapon Fighting (Racial), Weapon Focus: Greataxe (Lvl1), Power Attack (Ftr1), Improved Bull Rush (Ftr2)

*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*Languages:* Xillic, Oparese

*Equipment:*Greataxe (20gp), Handaxe x2 (12gp), Piecemeal Armor* (10gp),Whetstone (2cp), Waterskin (1gp), 2 days rations (1gp), spear (2gp), backpack (2gp),

*piecemeal armor is just a fancy leather-equivalent.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Want to give it/me another shot?




Sure. 

Should I just take the old character (with some changes, as I would probably want to do some things differently now), or has anything in your house rules changes significantly, so that this wouldn't work so well?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2006)

I would be interested in playing in your setting as well.


----------



## trilobite (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> Should I just take the old character (with some changes, as I would probably want to do some things differently now), or has anything in your house rules changes significantly, so that this wouldn't work so well?
> 
> ...





Up to you. I haven't made any house rule changes or additions as of yet. But you can change around your Oparian Sorceress if you want or make a new character. What ever you want to do! 

I might add some more available classes since there have been a few books out since I worked on them. Spells from the Spell Compendium are available though.


----------



## trilobite (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok here is a interested player list. 

*Thanee 
RobotRobotI
Fenris
Drowned Hero
Voadam
Shayuri
Rhun
GoblinMasquerade*


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 26, 2006)

You can definately place me on that interested list as well.  The setting (particularly the races) have really piqued my interest.  If you end up with more players than you're willing to take, I will fairly yield to earlier posters.

edit - I'm thinking of playing either a lizardman dervish or some sort of spellcaster (bard, maybe?).  I'll see if there's room for me and what the other characters look like.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Spells from the Spell Compendium are available though.




Speaking of which... what books are available (for feats and such mostly)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2006)

*Solitaire, Oparian Sorceress*

Here's what I have written down so far, based on the old character. If the necrotic stuff from Libris Mortis isn't in, I'll just pick something else instead.

*Question:* Since we start with very low gold, I suppose gold is scarce in general. How will that work out with costly material components (i.e. summon familiar, _Identify_, and such)?

[SBLOCK]*Solitaire*[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trilobite (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Speaking of which... what books are available (for feats and such mostly)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




All of these books are available. Though I am still limiting Classes and Races as noted above. 
-Core Books
-All the Complete Books
-Spell Compendium
-Libris Mortis



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Since we start with very low gold, I suppose gold is scarce in general. How will that work out with costly material components (i.e. summon familiar, Identify, and such)?




Since I raised the starting level to 2nd I will also raise your starting money to 100 gold. It's not that gold is scarce in general, I just wanted to have you start out a little poorer than normal. Just for the beginning of the game anyway. 

You can start with a familiar if you wish without having to spend the gold to summon one.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> All of these books are available. Though I am still limited Classes and Races as noted above.
> -Core Books
> -All the Complete Books
> -Spell Compendium
> -Libris Mortis




How convenient, that's exactly the books I have used. 



> Since I raised the starting level to 2nd I will also raise your starting money to 100 gold. It's not that gold is scarce in general, I just wanted to have you start out a little poorer than normal. Just for the beginning of the game anyway.




Ok. Then I'll leave _Identify_ in there, otherwise it wouldn't make much sense to learn it. 



> You can start with a familiar if you wish without having to spend the gold to summon one.




Nice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2006)

Is there a WotC feat that lets you make a non class skill a class skill? I'm thinking brigand with improved feint and I want a strong bluff skill.


----------



## trilobite (Jul 27, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Is there a WotC feat that lets you make a non class skill a class skill? I'm thinking brigand with improved feint and I want a strong bluff skill.




You probabily missed this. But I think you will like it!   



> *Background Skill:*
> 
> Non-human characters gain one additional class skill of the players choice. Humans gain two addition class skills.


----------



## trilobite (Jul 27, 2006)

With so many people interested in playing, I think I will go with 6 players in the game. The rest will be put on an alternate list and will be the first to be asked to join if one of the regular players drops out. 

I sent an email to The Shaman as he was another of my old players. Once I hear from him on wither or not he wants to play then I will make my decision on who is in. Thanee is already in as a player.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> You probabily missed this. But I think you will like it!



Heh. Actually I saw that the first time I read it but then promptly forgot it when I was thinking about characters   

Thanks for pointing it out to me.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm considering a guardian druid character who fights mounted on her animal companion, using spears, javelins, etc...

Does this setting have it's own list of possible animal companions? If so, are any usable as mounts? Any limitations on mounted combat feats? What about feats like Natural Bond, from Complete Adventurer, that can result in more powerful animal companions being selected...or PrC's like Beastmaster?

There's some nifty animal companion feats in sources like PHBII too, though that wasn't on yer list. Anyway. Just fishing to see how "doable" that mounted druid warrior concept was.

Thanks!


----------



## trilobite (Jul 27, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'm considering a guardian druid character who fights mounted on her animal companion, using spears, javelins, etc...
> 
> Does this setting have it's own list of possible animal companions? If so, are any usable as mounts? Any limitations on mounted combat feats? What about feats like Natural Bond, from Complete Adventurer, that can result in more powerful animal companions being selected...or PrC's like Beastmaster?
> 
> ...





What race were you considering?

And sure the setting should have a list of possible animal companions! I will get working on it right away.  I don't have Complete Adventurer right in from of me but I will look it over tonight. Think prehistoric when your thinking about an animal companion. Maybe a small dinosaur.

While I don't have the PHBII or DMGII I will consider feats and the like from them if you can tell me what the feat or said ability is question does.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2006)

Most likely one of the human types you have listed. 

The idea of a lizardman riding a dinosaur is cool, but mounted combat is feat hungry, so I'll need that human bonus.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2006)

*Sythek Inthiss Lizardman brigand*

Rolls are under Voadam Panagaea http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=Voadam Pangaea

14, 16, 17, 16, 8, 13, hp 10+16= 16

Sythek Inthiss
Desert Lizardman Brigand 2
Str 19
Dex 16
Con 16
Int 11
Wis 8
Cha 14 

F +6 R +3 W -1

Hp 22
AC 20 (+3 dex, +3 armor, +2 shield +2 natural,) touch 13, flat footed 17
BAB +2
Grapple +6
Init +3

Attack:
Bite +6 1D6+6 (1d6 sneak attack) or
Battle Axe +6 1d8+4 (1d6 SA) or
Javelin +5 1d6+4 RI 30 ft. (1d6 SA)

Full attack:
Battle Axe +6 1d8+4 (1d6 SA), +1 bite 1d6+2 (1d6 SA)

Feats: Endurance, Improved Feint

Skills:
Bluff +7
Climb +7
Intimidate +7
Jump +7

Sneak Attack +1d6

Equip 100 gp total
Studded Leather 25 gp +3 AC +5 dex max, -1 AP
Shield heavy wooden shield 7 gp +2 AC -2 AP
Battle Axe 10 gp 1d8x3
8 Javelins 8 gp 1d6 30 ft RI
backpack, food, water, traveling gear ~10 gp
50' silk rope 10 gp
30 gp

Sythek is a tall lean desert lizardman, his scales are tan and beige.

Sythek left his desert tribe after a bad, bad incident led to his being banished. A game of lot tossing eneded with accusations of cheating and axes being drawn. Sythek got the drop on his attacker with a clever feint but he then had to either leave the tribe or have his family enter into a blood feud. He left and has been a wandering mercenary ever since.


----------



## trilobite (Jul 28, 2006)

I have picked the starting players for the game. I am going with six but I think I can handle the load!   

They are:

*Thanee - Oparian Sorceress 2
RobotRobotI
Fenris
Drowned Hero
Voadam - Brigand 2
Shayuri*


GoblinMasquerade and Rhun are on the alternate list. 

So start working on those characters and if you have any questions or requests just ask.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2006)

Cool, Thanks Tri.

Lets see: Rolls 

14, 12, 11, 14, 12, 11.

I'll have to ponder a bit on the rolls and see what leaps out at me.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2006)

Yee! I thankee!

Here's the stats rolled...

http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=Guardian

12, 17, 14, 15, 8, 15

So far the spread is most likely...

Str 15
Dex 17
Con 14
Int 8
Wis 15
Cha 12

I'll mess with it though, see how the build evolves. As for the companion list...if you have the Eberron book, check out some of its regional lists. There's parts of Eberron that are prehistoric jungle...you might get inspiration.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 29, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> I have picked the starting players for the game. I am going with six but I think I can handle the load!
> 
> They are:
> 
> ...






I posted numbers for my character already, guess I should get to work on his fluff now. 

Also, if anyone understands Multiattack better than me, I'd really appreciate some help.  Since a Xill's got 4 arms, is the penalty for 1 2H weapon and light weapons in the off-hands -2/-2 (assuming Multi-weapon fighting feat), or is it -4/-4 because one of the off-hands is occupied helping wield the 2h weapon?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> 14, 12, 11, 14, 12, 11.
> I'll have to ponder a bit on the rolls and see what leaps out at me.




Or re-roll them (unless trilobite has objections for some reason), considering, that the other rolls were pretty good so far. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey, neat.  I've got a 32 point buy even.  (Very poorly arranged 32 point buy, but 32 point buy nonetheless. )


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 29, 2006)

Put me down as a alternate. Sounds like a cool setting.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 1, 2006)

I have posted a character thread here.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2006)

*Shutoot "Scale" Sunhumlors*

Im been making this lizardman bardic sage. I post him ehre and work on him later today ann 

tomorrow. I have not played a bard yet but was hoping for a oportunity   

Dices here: http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=scale
-*-*
8-13-16-11-17-10
-*-*

Trashed:
[sblock]
*Name:* Shutoot "Scale" Sunhumlors
*Class:* Bardic Sage [Undernearth Arcana pg:50]
*Race:* Lizardman
*Size:* m
*Gender:* male
*Alignment:* neutral
*Deity:* Yig

*Str:* 15 +2      *Level:* 2        *XP:* XXXX
*Dex:* 10 +3      *BAB:* +1         *HP:* XXX (XdX+XX)
*Con:* 08 -1      *Grapple:* +X     *Dmg Red:* XX/XXXX
*Int:* 15 +2      *Speed:* 30'      *Spell Res:* XX
*Wis:* 11 +0      *Init:* +1        *Spell Save:* +X
*Cha:* 16 +3      *ACP:* -X         *Spell Fail:* XX%

*Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total*
*Armor:*          10    +X    +X    +0    +0    +2    +X    XX
*Touch:* XX              

*Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:*                  0    +X          +X
*Ref:*                   3    +X          +X
*Will:*                  3    +X          +X

*Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical*
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

*Languages:* 
                  Oparese: The language of the City State of Opar. The most commonly know 

language. It is widely used as a trade language. 
                  Liiss: Language of the Lizard Folk and the Chacou. It is thought to be a 

form of the ancient Yuan-ti language.

*Abilities:* 
*Bardic Sage*
 	Bardic music, 
        bardic knowledge,
        countersong, 
        fascinate,
        inspire courage +1
        +2 bardic knowledge checks
        singing is 3 rounds, not 5 as usuall.
*Lizardman*
        +2 Strength, -2 Intelligence
        +2 Natural Armor
        +3 racial bonus to Swim and Leap skill checks
        Natural weapon: Bite (1d6 damage)
        Hold Breath (can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to four times his 

constitution score without risk of drowning.)


*Feats:* XXXX

*Spells:*xxxx              *spells/day**Spells known*
*LVL0* *LVL1* 
*LVL 1:*       2            4lvl 0               
*LVL 2:*       3            5lvl 0               2(1)lvl 1

* bardic sage +1 spell of divinations school. 
-Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.

Add follwing to bardic sages spell list.
-1st: detect chaos/evil/good/law
-2nd: zone of truth
-3rd: arcane sight
-4th: analyze dweomer (lowered from 6)
      sending
-5th: contact other plane
      greater scrying (lowered from 6th)
-6th: true seeing
      vision.




Skill Points at 1st Level(6 + Int modifier) ×4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level6 + Int modifier. 


*Skill Points:* 37 assigned of 40       *Max Ranks:* 5
*Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*

Appraise (Int)                    X    +2          +X           
Balance (Dex)                     2    +0          +2
Bluff (Cha),                      X    +3          +3
Climb (Str)                       X    +2          +2
Concentration (Con)               3    -1          +2
Craft (Int)                       X    +2          +2
Decipher Script (Int)             2    +2          +4
Diplomacy (Cha)                   2    +3          +5
Disguise (Cha)                    X    +3          +3  
Escape Artist (Dex)               2    +0          +2
Gather Information (Cha)          3    +3          +6 
Hide (Dex)                        3    +0          +3 
Jump (Str)                        1    +2    +3    +6
Knowledge  (Int),                 X    +2    +2    +4 
Bardic                            3    +2    +2    +7

Listen (Wis)                      2    +0          +2    
Move Silently (Dex)               5    +0          +5      
Perform (Cha)                     2    +3          +5    
Profession (Wis)                  2    +0          +2     
Sense Motive (Wis)                3    +0          +3          
Sleight of Hand (Dex)             X    +0          +0       
Speak Language (None)             X                +0       
Spellcraft (Int)                  3    +2          +5   
Swim (Str)                        2    +2     +3   +7     
Tumble (Dex)                      2    +0          +2    
Use Magic Device (Cha)            3    +3          +6      


*Equipment:               Cost  Weight*
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
*Total Weight:*XXlb      *Money:* XXgp XXsp XXcp

*Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

*Age:* XX
*Height:* X'XX"
*Weight:* XXXlb
*Eyes:* XXXX
*Hair:* XXXX
*Skin:* XXXX

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX[/sblock]


----------



## trilobite (Aug 1, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Im been making this lizardman bardic sage. I post him ehre and work on him later today ann tomorrow. I have not played a bard yet but was hoping for a oportunity
> 
> *Name:* Shutoot "Scale" Sunhumlors
> *Class:* Bardic Sage [Undernearth Arcana pg:50]
> *Race:* Lizardman




_Bardic Sage_ was not one of the allowed classes that I listed above. I believe that the _Savage Bard_ is though. Let me look at the class and see if it will fit in the setting.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2006)

double post


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> _Bardic Sage_ was not one of the allowed classes that I listed above. I believe that the _Savage Bard_ is though. Let me look at the class and see if it will fit in the setting.




Oh no! that's so silly.   
i opened a pdf of the book and there did bardic sage showup. i did not see that the savage bard was on the next page   


Thats changes a lot. the savege is a chaotic one. I dont feel comfortable playing chaotic....
Im goping to think on another class for the lizardman.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> I have posted a character thread here.




Do you want us to wait to post completed and approved charachters there?

I've got my brigand done except a background and personality description I believe.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 1, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you want us to wait to post completed and approved charachters there?
> 
> I've got my brigand done except a background and personality description I believe.





I would like the complete character in the rogues gallery thread at some point. If you want to put what you have there and complete it later that is ok with me.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2006)

Gleep. I need some help in character design.

Animal companion. If no list, then shall I just use the PHB standard? The Eberron lists that include dinos?

Also, the Natural Bond feat. I wanna be sure I understand how it works in your game. It's always been my udnerstanding that it can be used to offset the effective level penalty from selecting a more powerful companion, but I didn't want to take it for granted that this was the case in this game. 

Also, it's not an immediate issue, but what do you think of the Beastmaster PrC?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still here!  I didn't die.

I'm having trouble coming up with background for a Xill character, though.  Probably something that involves lots of violence.  Do they fight a lot of wars?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 3, 2006)

*Tooter Nutider*

Ok i giving this another try. 
Poisoned dart flying out from the bush to hit you in the neck. A dagger beeing hold 
against your troath out from the palm tree you where quietly resting. Climbing ability 
at best, master trap finder and disabler, sneak attacker, tracker (as 1 extra skill*), 

*this char is a humanoid, do he recive one or two extra skills?

EDIT: Transfered character to RG.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 3, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Gleep. I need some help in character design.
> 
> Animal companion. If no list, then shall I just use the PHB standard? The Eberron lists that include dinos?
> 
> ...




-Well as for an animal companion, go with the Monster Manual but if there is something special that you want, like a dinosaur riding animal, just ask me to stat it out for you. 

-What book is the Natural Bond feat from?

-Beastmaster PrC is fine!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2006)

Sythek Inthiss posted to the RG.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> -What book is the Natural Bond feat from?




Complete Adventurer

It grants +3 to effective druid level to determine animal companion bonuses from level, but is capped at the total character level.

The issue is, that if you choose an advanced animal (from the 4th+ or 7th+ level table, etc), you look up the table with a lower effective level... and the question is, whether the +3 can be used to raise this level.

This effectively gives you an animal companion of a druid 3 levels above your own (or 6 levels with the Beastmaster PrC, which specifically allows to exceed the character level, unlike the Feat).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trilobite (Aug 3, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I'm still here!  I didn't die.
> 
> I'm having trouble coming up with background for a Xill character, though.  Probably something that involves lots of violence.  Do they fight a lot of wars?




Think of the Xill as a cross between Apache Indians and the Mongols.

They are nomadic and very war-like. They have different tribes and they do fight amongst themselves frequently. They have large dinosaur drawn wagons that they move from place to place in the great grasslands to the west. They ride a six legged animal called the Hunn which looks like a cross between a crocodile and a greyhound. They do have a code of honor though. 

My suggestions for a Xill in the game. 

-Have him exiled or lost from his tribe. 
-HE owes a life debt to another player character. He would be indebted to protect the said character for a period of time. We can say that this has already happened or role-play it out. Like Chewie has with Han. 
-Have him on a mission to kill someone that has a blood debt with him or his tribe.
-A Xill without a tribe or familiy. Have him working as a mercenary.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 3, 2006)

Here is a picture of some Pygmy Folk. 








Humans [Tojec, Vett, Keng, Oparian] get 2 bonus class skills. 

All others get 1 bonus class skill.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

Cuties! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trilobite (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Cuties!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Until they shoot you with a posioned blowgun dart and then put you on a spit over a fire.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 3, 2006)

I tok some liberties in describing the poison ting and some tribal things, maybe Tooter is a distant cusin to the ones in the picture, sinde ive described hi with skin and not fur. hope its ok, just got catched by my imagination 

Anyway Tooter is not that hansdsome anyway   

The blowgun ting is going to be a killer. The sneak attack only applyes to melee attacks?


----------



## trilobite (Aug 3, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> I tok some liberties in describing the poison ting and some tribal things, maybe Tooter is a distant cusin to the ones in the picture, sinde ive described hi with skin and not fur. hope its ok, just got catched by my imagination
> 
> Anyway Tooter is not that hansdsome anyway
> 
> The blowgun ting is going to be a killer. The sneak attack only applyes to melee attacks?





You can sneak attack with a ranged attack if you are within 30 feet.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the help, Thanee. 

As for dino companions, in the SRD the weakest Dino would be the Deionychus, which is CR 3 and 4HD...with a -6 level adjustment. Seems a bit high to me compared to a dire wolf, but there we go.

There are a couple of weaker dinos statted in Eberron; the Clawfoot and Fastieth. I don't have my book handy now, but I'll print the stats tonight. They're both 2HD dinos that are probably more in line with the power level of a wolf, which is a good baseline for a "combat compaion."

Of course, if you rule that Natural Bond will work, I could take the Deion...but I shan't assume anything. My eventual goal is to have an actual riding dinosaur, like a Megaraptor, perhaps. They are, I believe, a -9 to effective level for selection purposes, which seems a tich high at first glance, but they can do quite a bit of damage really...

Edit: Effective level calc for dinos. Thanks online SRD!


----------



## RobotRobotI (Aug 4, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Think of the Xill as a cross between Apache Indians and the Mongols.
> 
> They are nomadic and very war-like. They have different tribes and they do fight amongst themselves frequently. They have large dinosaur drawn wagons that they move from place to place in the great grasslands to the west. They ride a six legged animal called the Hunn which looks like a cross between a crocodile and a greyhound. They do have a code of honor though.
> 
> ...




I don't know a whole lot about apache or mongols, bummer. 

I do like the first two ideas, though; anyone want to save a Xill's life in return for a Life Debt?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 4, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I don't know a whole lot about apache or mongols, bummer.
> 
> I do like the first two ideas, though; anyone want to save a Xill's life in return for a Life Debt?




That could be Tooter if you want. I was looking for a good explanation on how Tooter had his first meet with someone outside his endless jungle outback. Maybe Tooter and some friends rescued you from beeing someone elses dinner? Tooter get this super bodyguard and decides to take a look at how town is. Establishing contacts and job oportunities.

Write something down and i will inegrate it on Tooter's background.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 4, 2006)

Drowned hero,

It looks like you didn't factor in the Pygmy Folks racial ability modifiers of -2 STR and +2 DEX on your character sheet.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 4, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help, Thanee.
> 
> As for dino companions, in the SRD the weakest Dino would be the Deionychus, which is CR 3 and 4HD...with a -6 level adjustment. Seems a bit high to me compared to a dire wolf, but there we go.
> 
> ...




Looking over the Natural Bond feat, while it does raise your effective Druild level in respect to animal companions it is capped at your hit dice. This would be good if your were a multiclassed druid or a ranger but it wouldn't help a character with all druid class levels. I will double check this in the rules forum but I think that is how it works.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2006)

Arr, that is one interpretation I've seen, and perfectly valid as far as it goes. The other is that the bonus can be applied to offset that negative level mod regardless of druid HD.

The problem with the second interpretation is that at low levels, the animal companion is often more powerful than the party's own PC bruisers. The problem with the first is that a pure druid's companion by late levels is usually little more than fodder.

On the other hand, since I will probably be multiclassing, it could still be useful to me later on. Thanks for the input. 

If you have a moment to check out the Beastmaster PrC (Complete Adventurer), do let me know what you think. Since this character revolves around teamwork with the animal companion, I feel I need every edge I can get. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Looking over the Natural Bond feat, while it does raise your effective Druild level in respect to animal companions it is capped at your hit dice. This would be good if your were a multiclassed druid or a ranger but it wouldn't help a character with all druid class levels. I will double check this in the rules forum but I think that is how it works.




I definitely think that this is how it is meant to work (granting single-class druids no benefit), and the spirit of the rule, so to say. In fact, I would consider it pretty weird, if the feat would grant a bonus to an advanced animal companion, but not to one you get at 1st level.

Many others are of a different opinion, though, because when the advanced animal companion lowers your effective level in order to find out what benefits are derived from the table, and if you then add the +3 bonus from Natural Bond, the level you look up on the table is not higher than your hit dice.

I don't think that these two effective levels (the druid's effective level from the animal companion, that is used to look up the table, and the effective druid level mentioned in the Natural Bond description (and in the ranger's animal companion ability, for example)) are one and the same. Many others do.

There is no hundred percent clear answer to this question... it's basically up to you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 4, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Drowned hero,
> 
> It looks like you didn't factor in the Pygmy Folks racial ability modifiers of -2 STR and +2 DEX on your character sheet.




hum?
I did that... Let me take a look.

-*-

yeah your right. i change those right now.

-*-

RG character has been updated with the correct stats. Please take a lok to see if i missed something.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Or re-roll them (unless trilobite has objections for some reason), considering, that the other rolls were pretty good so far.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




That's Trilobites call there.

Now as I can figure out we have a sorceress, a guardian, a scout, a fighter and a brigand yes? Just trying to figure out if we have our bases covered and what I should make.



			
				Trilobite said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of some Pygmy Folk.




Man, do you have the stats for a choppu-diggu?    Very tempting.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 5, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> That's Trilobites call there.




Sure you can reroll your stats Fenris.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Aug 6, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> That's Trilobites call there.
> 
> Now as I can figure out we have a sorceress, a guardian, a scout, a fighter and a brigand yes? Just trying to figure out if we have our bases covered and what I should make.




I've got a Xill fighter, but...

I'm finding myself busier and busier with less and less time to spend around my PC.  I think I'm gonna bow out so I don't go delaying things for everyone else.

I'll be watchin', though. ^_^


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Sure you can reroll your stats Fenris.




Cool, thanks Tri.

http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=Rolls for Pangea

Looks like 15, 13, 9, 14, 14, 15.

I have a good idea of what I want to do here, I think. Let me stat him up and see what he looks like. Some of this depends on party composition, I don't want to step on toes..........


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

*Party Composition*

As far as I can see, we got...

- lizardman brigand
- pygmy rogue
- guardian druid
- oparian sorceress
- your character
- and one alternate to replace the bowed-out RobotRobotI (was xill fighter).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Fenris (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright I have (finally) decided and will play a Vett Savage Bard/Dervish unless the dervish is not appropriate to the Vett in which case I'll use Bezerker.  Should complement the exisiting characters well and add some new abilities to us.

Trilobite: should we put them in a particular place to start?

I'll get him statted up Monday for you.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2006)

Consarn it. It seems the only companions available with no level adjustment are the medium viper and the Fastieth.  I'll get some stats up this evening. Sorry for the delay...just had to get all that stuff ironed out.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 7, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Consarn it. It seems the only companions available with no level adjustment are the medium viper and the Fastieth.  I'll get some stats up this evening. Sorry for the delay...just had to get all that stuff ironed out.





What kind of animal are you wanting? Give me an idea and I can make it up for you.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 7, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alright I have (finally) decided and will play a Vett Savage Bard/Dervish unless the dervish is not appropriate to the Vett in which case I'll use Bezerker.  Should complement the exisiting characters well and add some new abilities to us.
> 
> Trilobite: should we put them in a particular place to start?
> 
> I'll get him statted up Monday for you.





Dervish is fine. 

Put your characters in this Thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2006)

For now, the dinosaur equivalent of a wolf would be ideal. Like a smaller, less deadly velociraptor, perhaps. A clever (for a dinosaur), relatively small pack hunter. Mechanically speaking probably just a bite attack (to avoid the multiattacks that cause a Clawfoot to be -3 to level), either Small or Medium with a decent landspeed and good senses. Something I can coordinate attacks with, that I don't necessarily have to buff to the gills to fight a few rounds.

Oh, and no more than 2 HD seems to be the limit for a "base level" druid companion. Seems reasonable.

Thanks!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

*I give you, the luposaurus!*

Luposaur
Size/Type: Medium Animal 
Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+2 
Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1) 
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Trip 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1* 
Feats: TrackB, Weapon Focus (bite) 
Environment: Temperate forests 
Organization: Solitary, pair, or pack (7-16) 

Luposaurs are pack hunters known for their persistence and cunning. 

Combat
A favorite tactic is to send a few individuals against the foe’s front while the rest of the pack circles and attacks from the flanks or rear. 

Trip (Ex)
A Luposaur that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the luposaur. 

Skills
*luposaurs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

Heh. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trilobite (Aug 7, 2006)

*Microvenator*
Small Animal
Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 40 ft.
AC: 15 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +2 natural)
Attacks: Bite +3 melee, 2 claws -2 melee
Damage: Bite 1d6+1, 2 claws 1d2
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attack: -
Special Qualities: Color change, Low Light Vision
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +3
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 11
Skills: Hide +8, Listen +2, Spot +1

Climate/Terrain: Warm forest, hill, and plains
Organization: Solitary, Pair, or Pack (3-6)
Challenge Rating: 1
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 3-4 HD (small); 5-6 HD (Medium)

Microvenator is a dog-sized predator that preys on small mammals and lizards. It's quick for it's size, and can catch prey in in it's well-developed clows before biting. Mainly hunts by ambush, and its ability to change color helps it to hide in its surroundings

Combat:
Color change (Ex) : Microvenator can change its colors to match its surroundings, giving it a +4 racial bonus to hide.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 8, 2006)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Dervish is fine.
> 
> Put your characters in this Thread.





Posted for your approval. I put up a short background that I will flesh out later.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2006)

Yee! Thanks, Trilobite!

I shall post anon!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2006)

HP roll for 2nd level. http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Number&Value=8264

Also, post in Rogue's Gallery updated. Crunch is basically done. Background/Description incoming.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 14, 2006)

Everyone's characters are posted in the Rogue Gallery. Great!   

Give me a couple of days to work on the first adventure and we can get started by the end of the week. 

Any last minute questions before we get started?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2006)

I do have a quick question, but it's probably not so quickly answered. 

I would like to know a bit more about the daily life in Opar, especially for the Oparian.

Anything would be helpful to get a better picture of Solitaire's home. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 15, 2006)

I just need to know the damage of the blowgun does it have any spesial ammo or do i use dart for that? 
How would you handle that Tooter make his owne dart? it cost 5 sp for 1 dart and i purchaded 10 to 5gp. I have never used the craft skill before, so if theres any way Tooter could be making his own dart and poison that would be great.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

A little heads up... I will be gone from saturday to tuesday/wednesday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trilobite (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks for the heads up thanee.   

I am pushing back the start of the game to next week then. I need the extra time to prepare.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I do have a quick question, but it's probably not so quickly answered.
> 
> I would like to know a bit more about the daily life in Opar, especially for the Oparian.
> 
> ...




The Great City of Opar is the largest and grandest civilized city in Pangaea. Its marble towers and buildings gleam brightly on the banks of the Yu Sea. It is ruled by the Goddess Queen of Opar, Satlata. Though to speak her name without permission is punishable by death. She has sat on the Ivory Throne of Opar for over a thousand years. She is very beautiful and very terrible at the same time. 

Below the Queen are the Priests. They are the Judges of the city in the name of the Queen. Some practice sorcery and they are learned in many subjects. Their word is law. 

Below the Priests are the Nobles. Lounging in their palaces they control the commerce of the city. 

Below the Nobles are the Military Commanders. They control the soldiers and armies of Opar.

Below the Commanders are the Citizens of Opar. They are the craftsmen, artists, merchants, scribes, soldiers of Opar. They are the skilled workers of Opar. 

Below the Citizens are the Slaves. They are the work force of Opar. Doing what the Oparians consider degrading. Most slaves are from outside of Opar though some Oparians have been put into slavery as a punishment for some crime or to repay a debt. 

Below even the slaves are the Beastmen. Inhuman creatures breed below the city. Not quite human and not quite animal. They are conditioned to obey their masters without question. 

Oparians are a very proud and haughty people. They believe that they are superior to other human and inhuman races.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you. Very helpful! 

And I'm back now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trilobite (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. I am just working on the first adventure. The game 'will' start in a day or so. Promise!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 29, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> I just need to know the damage of the blowgun does it have any spesial ammo or do i use dart for that?
> How would you handle that Tooter make his owne dart? it cost 5 sp for 1 dart and i purchaded 10 to 5gp. I have never used the craft skill before, so if theres any way Tooter could be making his own dart and poison that would be great.


----------



## trilobite (Aug 29, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> I just need to know the damage of the blowgun does it have any spesial ammo or do i use dart for that?
> How would you handle that Tooter make his owne dart? it cost 5 sp for 1 dart and i purchaded 10 to 5gp. I have never used the craft skill before, so if theres any way Tooter could be making his own dart and poison that would be great.




Hummm....let me look and see if there are any blowgun rules already made up somewhere. As for posions, I will give you a list of what posions are available and thier prices. We can consider the price as what effort it took for Tooter to make them. I will also check on the craft rules to see what you need to do to make posions.


edit:

Ok this is what I have found. 

*Blowgun*
Damage: 1  Crit: 20 / x2 Range Inc: 10’ Type: P Cost: 1 gp  Weight: 2 lb 
_Fires Blowgun Needles_

*Blowgun, Greater* 
Damage: 1d3  Crit:20 / x2 Range Inc: 10’ Type: P Cost: 15 gp Weight: 2 lb
_Requires two hands to fire and/or reload.
Move Action to reload.
Maximum range of 5 increments.
Shared Focus (Blowgun)_

*Blowgun Dart* (Blowgun, Greater) Often poisoned, Cost: 1 silver, Weight: 1/20 lb

*Blowgun Needle* (Blowguns) Often poisoned, Cost: 1 copper, Weight: —


*Posions:* (Since you are using your Craft: Poison skill you can purchase these in character generation at one third the price.

*Dream Lily Poison*
Cost 75 gold, Injury DC 13, Unconsciousness for 1 minute/ Unconsciousness for 1d3 hours.

*Small Centipede Poison*
Cost: 90 gold, Injury DC 10,  1d2 Dexterity damage/ 1d2 Dexterity damage.

*Bloodroot*
Cost: 100 gold,  Injury DC 12, 1d4 Constitution damage/ 1d3 Wisdom damage

*Greenblood Oil*
Cost: 100 Gold, Injury DC 13, 1 Constitution damage/ 1d2 Constitution damage.

*Black Adder Venom*
Cost: 120 Gold, Injury DC 12, 1d6 Constitution damage/ 1d6 Constitution damage.

*Bittercap Mushroom*
Cost: 120, Injury DC 14, 1 Constitution damage/ Unconsciousness for 1d3 hours.

*Medium-sized Spider Venom*
Cost: 150 Injury DC 12, 1d4 Strength damage/ 1d4 Strength damage.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 30, 2006)

I will take

*Blowgun*
Damage: 1  Crit: 20 / x2 Range Inc: 10’ Type: P Cost: 1 gp  Weight: 2 lb 
_Fires Blowgun Needles_
x1 = 1 gp

*Blowgun Needle* (Blowguns) Often poisoned, Cost: 1 copper, Weight: —
x200 = 2 gp


*Dream Lily Poison*
Cost 75 gold, Injury DC 13, Unconsciousness for 1 minute/ Unconsciousness for 1d3 hours.
=25 gp 


total
=28 gp


----------



## trilobite (Sep 7, 2006)

Just letting everyone know that I still plan on running this but I have a lot of things going at the moment and I wanted to work some more on the game before I get it started. Hopefully I should get the game running in about a week or two.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok. Thanks for the heads up. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 25, 2006)

Im sorry, but in the time ive been waiting for this game, i have catched intrest in another game   at another messageboard, so im going to step out of this game.


-DH-


----------

